# A Medication That Cured My Leaky Gas



## darkenergy125 (Apr 19, 2013)

It started at the beginning of my senior year of high school, and it made every day a living hell. I had the same symptoms that a lot of you have. The weak feeling in the pelvic floor area, the uncontrollable smell, the coughs and whispers from people sitting around you. What social life I had was completely destroyed by the end of that year. Nothing I did made it better. I tried all different kinds of probiotics and supplements, and while some of them made it worse, I couldn't find anything that helped dissipate the symptoms to a helpful degree.

I went to a gastroenterologist and told him my symptoms, and he just looked at me like I was crazy. I got some different kinds of IBS medication, but they didn't help. I realized that he wasn't going to do anything to help me. I also ended up dropping out of college during my first semester because of the stress and embarrassment.

I had suffered with depression already, but hadn't taken any antidepressant medications for over a year, since none of them seemed effective. I did some research and decided I wanted to try Nardil, an MAOI. It has a lot of side effects and requires a special diet, but I was literally on the brink of suicide from all I was going through and was desperate for some kind of respite. It turned out that it not only really helped with depression, but it completely cured my leaky gas symptoms.

The smell was gone within a week. Everything felt like they were supposed to again. I went back to school and did great in classes, and made friends again. But I realize that it only seems to control the symptoms. I've been on it for over a year and a half now, and once I tried to taper off of it, and a week off of the medication, the symptoms came back full force. I went back on right away and 2 days later the symptoms were completely gone again.

I don't know if this indicates that leaky gas might be some kind of enzymatic problem or what, but whatever it is, Nardil has controlled it to the degree that it doesn't affect my life anymore.

Obviously this can't be a solution for a lot of people since it's a very serious drug with lots of contraindications and side-effects, but I thought I would share anyway.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm glad the drug worked for you, cant try it myself beause of the other drugs Im on.congratulations..doesnt it feel good to have your life back again


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting (Dec 14, 2010)

Congratulations on curing Olfactory Reference Syndrome? Nardil is used to treat depression...ORS leads to depression (or other way around). You didn't have a smell...


----------



## darkenergy125 (Apr 19, 2013)

ThreeYearsAndCounting said:


> Congratulations on curing Olfactory Reference Syndrome? Nardil is used to treat depression...ORS leads to depression (or other way around). You didn't have a smell...


I wasn't imagining anything, even though I thought I might have been at first. I've heard entire conversations where people thought I couldn't hear them talking about me, and they only affiirmed it. This is a real physiological problem.


----------



## purica (Aug 31, 2011)

Can you smell the odor yourself?


----------



## shoib_dawarr (May 23, 2013)

Darkenergy125!

Hi and thanks for your golden direction and congratulation for your new life , i know and i believe that my LG is in my head and my symptoms are just like yours but i really need to contact you. as according to this site limitations i cant share my contact addresses with you but i must find a way for that because i really need you so if my display name is appearing i have the same address on yahoo so please EMAIL me if it is possible.

Thanks!


----------



## shoib_dawarr (May 23, 2013)

Hi to all!

wish you have a good time . Dear friends unfortunately NADRIL (phenelzine) are not available here in Pakistan so could any one live in USA help me send Nadril to me from USA to Pakistan ? , I will send him the require money . Best wishes,


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Shoib you should get a generic drug or replica of Nadril in your country or try ordering it online. Doctors prescription is required in order to get Nadril in USA.


----------



## desprate (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi shoib..where in pakistan u live i live in pakistan as well..the thing is it's some wht psyche prob but the smell is real cause the reactions and staring of ppl at us is not hallucination it's real but my family,friends and where i work they say there is no such thing like smell or any thing it's just in ur head..i dont know how to make them believe that it's a real problem..but any how reply me back..takecare..ALMIGHTY GOD bless us all.


----------



## keep_on_fighting (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm also taking an anti-depressant that has been helping quite a bit. My GI prescribed Nortriptyline HCL to me at a very low dosage. The use of anti-depressants for IBS isn't new. The way my GI describes it, for whatever reason we may have some sort of anxiety permeated into ourselves, it has reached our enteric system, which is basically our body's second brain. The anti-depressant's role is to dull the nerves down so theyre not constantly firing off impulses every single time movement through the system occurs. And so far, it seems to be working, in combination with exercise, no caffeine, and low-Fodmap foods. The exercise helps in relaxation and better sleep, which reduces anxiety. Caffeine, in the form of coffee which I've been drinking for years, is a straight shot into the digestive system which is definitely not doing favors to your intestines.

I too want to wean off of Nortriptyline and try potent combinations of herbal therapy, mainly stress relieving cocktails.. I've tried lowering my dosage of Nortriptyline but my symptoms came back strong, so I got back on it asap.


----------



## shoib_dawarr (May 23, 2013)

HI desprate!

I am living in Peshawar Pakistan, the reasons satisfied me that the LG is in my head are two in numbers, 1st,before i got LG i got something like shezopherna, I had a lot of depression and anxiety than after one of there result was LG . and secondly it was my small brother who had the same situation like me but a little bed hard shezopherna then me so we bring him to phezo Doctor for treatment after 4 months he got rid of LG and now he doesn't have LG at all,brother can you describe to me that nardil(phenelzine) is available in pakistan or not?


----------



## desprate (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Shoib..

i send u a email on ur yahoo account check it out..and i dont think so it's available in Pak..well i'll check out which other medicine can replace nardil..


----------



## keep_on_fighting (Dec 14, 2012)

pengu said:


> When you say helping are you 100% cured? 50%?
> 
> Please be more detailed.


It helped me go from 30% cured to about 70% cured, so it's a big leap I'd say. But I get the sniffs, coughs and "weeeuw" under the breath comments occasionally still, so I know I'm not completely cured.

Prior to it, I'd been skipping gluten, caffiene, high-fodmaps, and I'd been trying to keep up with exercise.


----------



## shoib_dawarr (May 23, 2013)

Any one can write me a safe online purchasing website for Nardil ?


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

shoib_dawarr said:


> HI desprate!
> 
> I am living in Peshawar Pakistan, the reasons satisfied me that the LG is in my head are two in numbers, 1st,before i got LG i got something like shezopherna, I had a lot of depression and anxiety than after one of there result was LG . and secondly it was my small brother who had the same situation like me but a little bed hard shezopherna then me so we bring him to phezo Doctor for treatment after 4 months he got rid of LG and now he doesn't have LG at all,brother can you describe to me that nardil(phenelzine) is available in pakistan or not?


Hi Shoib, can you please let us know how your brother got cured? Is it some kind of therapy or medication?

You said you are trying resperidone. What was the outcome? Did you get symptom free?


----------

